# femur measuring short at 33 week scan



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, just had my 33 week scan and up until this scan everything was going well.  Was told that her femur bone was measuring at 28 weeks.  what does this mean? Trying to get an appointment with a specialist, but just trying to get things straight in my mind beforehand.  Feeling so guilty that its my fault after all the ivf drugs etc


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It may have been something such as an error in measuring on the scan, or it may be something that she may just need a bit of treatment for in later life. It's really an unknown thing until she is born, and they can see her and arrange tests if they feel its necessary. It won't have any relationship with the Ivf drugs at all, so please don't think you have done something, if it is a little bit short, it is through nothing at all that you have done,

Let me know what the specialist says,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks for the reply, managed to get a cancellation last night.  Not sure what he said really as things were lost in translation.  He told me to be positive and wait till she is born, but next 6 weeks are going to be hard.  He also noticed that part of her arms are shorter as well.  So mixed up, he offered us an amnio which we have refused, have to go back next week as he has asked for our hospital to send over all our notes x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Keep us posted Hun xx


----------



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Emily, we phoned the specialist and he is still waiting for our dr to send him the previous results, so annoyed so we are going to chase him up tomorrow again x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Another sleepless night for you I'm guessing, thinking of you xxx


----------



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Just came back from another scan and i am more scared than ever.  Didn't start well as a 15mins heartbeat check took 45mins.  Had a translator with us this time, which made things worse as he didn't understand my questions and his answers were very blunt and his chose of words weren't very reassuring.
What i'm confused about is that the dr has said that the femur bones have caught up by a week but looking at the results on the printout of the scan its saying something compeletly different.  I know i haven't asked a question but just wanted to write an update, anyway going next week for a c-section date x


----------

